# Favre-leuba Pocket Watch



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I purchased this from Robert a little while ago. It's a cool little watch and i've carried it around a bit of late.










I was wondering if any of you Pocket Watch experts could tell me about the movement. There isn't a lot written on it. Just "Favre-Leuba", "Swiss Made" and the writing by the regulator.

I'm not after much, Just the caliber and if you've any idea about when these were put together that would be interesting.










Edit: I'll take a better/closer pic if that would be any use to you but like I said there isn't anything else on it. No numbers or markings other than what you can see.

Cheers :thumbsup:


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Rather plain, inside and out, but looks cool, anyway. I'm not a fan of really cluttered watch-dials where you can't read the time because there's so much other crap in the way.

How old is it and what kind of time does this puppy keep? Any chain for it?


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Love that Rob  ...was tempted myself but for lack of cash 

Everyone should have at least one pocket watch in their collection  ...perhaps we should have an 'offical' RLT pocket watch 'what are you wearing' day sometime?... S


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

Like the hands and the dial also has military time like 13 for 1300 for one PM for any one that has never been in the military.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Cheers guys. It is a plain one but there's something nice about it and it feels good to hold in the hand. I wish I knew more abot the age of it. It can't be more than 30 years old surely. I was hoping someone like Mikrolisk would know something about when it was made.

I had a small chain that I was going to keep it on but after digging it out it looks like the clip has had it and will need replacing. My other chain, a big solid silver beastie, stays attached to my JLC which doesn't get much use.



Stuart Davies said:


> perhaps we should have an 'offical' RLT pocket watch 'what are you wearing' day sometime?


Sounds like a plan to me Stu. Might not be as popular as a normal friday thread though


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

mjolnir said:


> Sounds like a plan to me Stu. Might not be as popular as a normal friday thread though


One friday in 52 won't kill em will it Rob? :huh: ...I can probaby answer that myself! :lol:


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Hahaha. It'll be "What's in your pocket today?"

Unfortunately I only have the one pocket watch, so I won't be able to contribute. But it's a neat idea. And I agree, everyone should have at least one nice pocket watch in their collection. And I like the one in this thread very much.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Shangas said:


> Unfortunately I only have the one pocket watch, so I won't be able to contribute.


Of course you will. Your pocket watch is absolutely beautiful and the more chance you get to show it off the better :thumbsup:


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

**Looks at his Waltham**

Awww...It took me a week of timing and tinkering, but I finally got my Waltham to keep perfect time. It's in-sync with the master clock of the United States Naval Observatory in Washington DC and hasn't lost a second for the better part of five days now.


----------

